# Bolens 2000 / Troy Bilt GTX 20



## CarlMark (Oct 2, 2008)

When I engage the PTO for the mower deck the 30 amp fuse blows in about 30 seconds shutting down the motor and deck the blades turn freely. I checked the wiring, no shorts. This just started today. Any and all ideas would be welcome
Thanks
Carl in PA
[email protected]


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Clutch Fried?*

Carl, 

Your field coil (the stationary part) may be grounding out on your rotor (the spinning part) when you engage it. I had this happen on one of my clutches on my QT-16. I ended up replacing the clutch with an e-bay used one from an Ariens.

Good Luck!


----------



## CarlMark (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I will check that.
Carl


----------



## JONWAALLY (Feb 1, 2013)

hi if you want it rebuilt call frank g. he rebuilds the field coil very reasonable, also try jthomas mower parts or call1 800 828 7980. i think frank has yours but checkn both before buying. jonwaally


----------

